# Leichtes ISIS Tretlager



## mtb-trialer. (26. November 2004)

Kennt jemand ein leichtes, so ca. 128mm breites isis tretlager?
wäre gut wenn ihr ein paar auflisten könnt!
gruß....henrik


----------



## Monty98 (26. November 2004)

Try All ISIS 127mm 
Race Face  Signature DH ISIS 128mm 
weiß leider nicht wie leicht oder schwer die sind aber sie sehn einfach so geiiiiil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. November 2004)

naja das try all hab ich ja im moment und das ist mir halt zu schwer. ich glub ich hab mal 330gr gewogen oder so.....
das race face wiegt auch 285gr...  
also um die 250gr sollte es schon sein am besten drunter!


----------



## Levelboss (26. November 2004)

Entweder leicht oder 128mm. Beides auf einmal geht nicht.

Ich brauche auch bald ein 128er Isis Innenlager, aber viel Auswahl gibt es da nicht:

Try All
Raceface Signature DH (super teuer)
Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH (günstig aber schweeeer)


----------



## Monty98 (26. November 2004)

wie sind eigentlich die von monty *versteck*??


----------



## Levelboss (26. November 2004)

Monty verbaut FSA Platinum Pro Innenlager.
Wie alle FSA Innenlager gibt es das aber nicht breiter als 118mm.


----------



## Monty98 (26. November 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Monty verbaut FSA Platinum Pro Innenlager.
> Wie alle FSA Innenlager gibt es das aber nicht breiter als 118mm.



und wie sind die FSA Platinum Pro Innenlager?


----------



## Levelboss (26. November 2004)

Leicht, aber mit 118mm zu schmal.


----------



## ph1L (26. November 2004)

Gut... muss ich schon keinen neuen Thread aufmachen hab nämlich folgendes Probelm:
Suche ein Innenlager mit 73mm (oder sinds 72mm?) Gehäusebreite und 128mm Gesamtbreite.

gibts da nur das Race Face?


----------



## Fabi (26. November 2004)

Eine weitere Option wäre das Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH.


----------



## LauraPalmer (27. November 2004)

ich hab das Goldtec 128 mm, wiegt 282 Gramm; habs jetz paar Monate - Race-Face und Bontrager kann ich ned empfehlen, sind beide sehr schnell kaputt geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (27. November 2004)

Wo und wie teuer?


----------



## LauraPalmer (27. November 2004)

von den Coustelliers... glaub so ca. 70 euro


----------



## ph1L (27. November 2004)

Juhu also evtl. doch noch ne Alternative zum Truvativ Klumpen und dem vergoldeten Race Face.

-An wen muss ich ne mail schreiben um das Ding zu bekommen?
-Wie siehts mit den Versandkosten bzw. dem Preis inkl. Versand aus?

-Und das wichtigste: gibts das Goldtec Tretlager mit ner Gehäuse breite von 73mm?

THX my hero


----------



## LauraPalmer (28. November 2004)

Gehäusebreite weis i leider ned - habs mitbestellt als ich den Rahmen bestellt habe - also direkt beim Michél C.; das gibts aber sicher woanders auch...


Edith: wenn ich dran denke messe ich es morgen ab...


----------



## Fabi (28. November 2004)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> -Und das wichtigste: gibts das Goldtec Tretlager mit ner Gehäuse breite von 73mm?



Auf der Coust-Seite steht nur etwas von 68 x 125.


----------



## LauraPalmer (29. November 2004)

so hab jetzt nachgemessen: Gehäusebreite ist ganz genau zwischen 73 und 74 mm; vielleicht haben sie 2 verschiedene oder einfach nur Karfiol auf ihre Homepage geschrieben;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (29. November 2004)

die standart gehäusebreiten sind 68mm und 73mm


----------



## Fabi (29. November 2004)

Levelboss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie alle FSA Innenlager gibt es das aber nicht breiter als 118mm.



Diese These ist falsch, denn es gibt ein Innenlager von FSA, welches breiter als 118mm ist.

http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=60&pid=121


----------



## Levelboss (29. November 2004)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Diese These ist falsch, denn es gibt ein Innenlager von FSA, welches breiter als 118mm ist.
> 
> http://www.fullspeedahead.com/fly.aspx?layout=product&taxid=60&pid=121



Tatsächlich, da bin wohl nicht ganz auf dem aktuellen Stand.
Naja, bald kommt der neue Bike-Workshop raus, dann bin ich wieder auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (29. November 2004)

naja gut! werde dann erstmal warten bis der neue bikeworkshop rauskommt und da nochmal gucken!
wann kommt der eigentlich??


----------



## ecols (29. November 2004)

google schrieb:
			
		

> 8.12.2004


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Dezember 2004)

also laut neuem bike-workshop ( den ich schon habe  )
gibs doch nen gutes!
truvativ giga pipe team sl in 128mm und "nur" 240gr.!


----------



## Levelboss (3. Dezember 2004)

Ich will auch den neuen Workshop haben!  

Steht auch ein Preis dabei?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (3. Dezember 2004)

54.99. nicht ganz billig....wenn man ihn nicht zu ek bekommt....


----------



## florianwagner (20. Mai 2006)

hat jemand schon mal das truvativ giga pipe team sl in 128mm 240gr in der hand gehabt?
und vor allem taugt das was? (ich will evtl. auf isis umrüsten und bin bis jetzt immer vor dem gewicht der innenlager zurückgeschreckt)


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Mai 2006)

wo hast du die 240g her? Die beziehen sich sicher nicht auf die 128er Länge. Lager in solchen Längen wiegen locker 100 mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Mai 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> wo hast du die 240g her? Die beziehen sich sicher nicht auf die 128er Länge. Lager in solchen Längen wiegen locker 100 mehr.



Deswegen steht ja auch das SL dahinter  

http://www.radnormal.de/media/Truvativ_Gigapipe_SL.jpg


----------



## florianwagner (20. Mai 2006)

hier...

http://www.cycleshop.at/product_info.php/products_id/1910?osCsid=e0afd6b9e7741da4f6974cebfb829eae
http://walhall-bicycles.de/shop/pd217411443.htm?categoryId=42


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Mai 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen steht ja auch das SL dahinter
> 
> http://www.radnormal.de/media/Truvativ_Gigapipe_SL.jpg



ja... wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil! Die 240g beziehen sich, wie ich schon gesagt und vermutet hab, nicht auf 128er Länge, sondern wie auch auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, auf 113mm...

(128er wiegen locker 100g mehr...)


----------



## florianwagner (20. Mai 2006)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass 15mm stahlrohr 100gr wiegen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass 15mm stahlrohr 100gr wiegen




Ich mir eigentlich auch net aber egal


----------



## ChrisKing (20. Mai 2006)

als kleines Beispiel:

GigaPipe Team SL 2003 68/73x113 mm 232 g	
GigaPipe Team SL 2004 68/73x118 mm 262 g

5mm machen 30g... 15mm runde 90g.. kommt also ungefähr hin... je nachdem wie genau die gemessenen Gewichte sind...


----------



## Fabi (20. Mai 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand schon mal das truvativ giga pipe team sl in 128mm 240gr in der hand gehabt?
> und vor allem taugt das was? (ich will evtl. auf isis umrüsten und bin bis jetzt immer vor dem gewicht der innenlager zurückgeschreckt)


Ich habe genau dieses Innenlager vor 2 Tagen bekommen. Entgegen allen perversen Vermutungen in diesem Thread habe ich das Innenlager mit 281g ohne Spacer und O-Ring nachgewogen. Und ich hab nur 38 dafür gezahlt.


----------



## florianwagner (20. Mai 2006)

wo gibts dass denn zu kaufen?


----------



## jockie (21. Mai 2006)

Als ich 'ne Alternative zu dem TryAll gesucht habe, das bei mir ratzfatz die Grätsche gemacht hat, habe ich Krahnstöver gefragt, wie lang das FSA-Lager bei ihm im Online-Shop ist. 124mm. Wem das reicht, der kann's ja bestellen...werden dann aber gemäß FSA-Angaben wohl 123mm sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (1. Juni 2006)

und wie sind die truvativ gigapipe SL von der Quali ??? 

kennt einer das gewicht vom fsa platinum DH ? auf der homepage steht das der in der 118mm lange 280g wiegt also bestimmt mehr als das truvatiev, oder ihre ich mich.


----------



## Schevron (1. Juni 2006)

wie wärs mit dem hier:






leicht is es auf jeden fall (68X108mm 123g,70x108mm126g,68x113mm160g,118x68mm 190g(ohne Carbon))
aber obs auch trial geeignet is weiß ich net


----------



## locdog (1. Juni 2006)

leider zu schmall


----------



## konrad (2. Juni 2006)

das innenlager kann man bei www.bike-components.de bestellen.ich habs jetzt auch und bin sehr zufrieden-habs net nachgewogen,aber fÃ¼r den preis(43â¬ per vorkasse) is das ding 10000000mal besser von den quali als try-all und echo innenlager zusammen


----------



## locdog (2. Juni 2006)

mal ne blode frage zum dem truvativ SL. die sind ja normal fur 73mm aber wen man 68 BBschelle hat schmeist man einfach noch nen distansring, ferstehe ich das richtig ? oder gibts da unterschiedliche versionen.

was meinen die mit der kettenfuhrung kompatiebel ? womit unterscheidet sich diese version? sprich, welche brauch ich


----------



## konrad (3. Juni 2006)

nimm einfach das 'Team gigapipe SL' mit der 128mm achse.kettenführungskompatibel is das ding wahrscheinloch wegen der breieten achse und der rechten lagerschale-dass man da noch die kettenführung zwischen klemmen kann.

wegen den lager schalenbreiten-das innenlager hat ne einheitsgröße-passt also für 68mm und 73mm gehäuse.der distanzring wird mit dem innenlager mitgeliefert,sowieso so'n komischer gummiring,der dann auf die linke lagerschale kommt-als so ne art schutz vor schmutz,weil die linke schale auch mit distanzring nicht ganz reinzuschrauben geht.
is auch egal,bau das ding einfach ein und dann siehst'es schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (3. Juni 2006)

danke fur die ausfurliche antwort konrad


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juni 2006)

ja hallo
wenn man ein bissl sucht findet man ISIS lager bei jedem anbieter sogar bei La Finca (BMX)
was jedoch richtig lecker is:
SKF BFR 600 oder 300 in 68 oder 73 mm gehaeuse mit 113, 118, 128 mm achse
gewicht steht leider nich im katalog und aufer internetseite findet man gar nichts ueber die lager
meine anfrage direkt bei SKF ergab das die nur an BICO verband und Merida&Centurion ausliefern, meine anfrage bei denen ergab das die die lager nicht haben ??!!??
ich nversuch jetzt anderweitig dran zu kommen und werde dann bescheid geben- leider warten!


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juni 2006)

bilder werden bald folgen, zwecks fehlender digikam is dat nochn bissl schlecht
wie gesagt:leider noch warten


----------



## fahrbereit (14. Juni 2006)

das is bis jetzt alles, wenn ihr nen bico-verband-haendler in eurer naehe habt, koennt ihr dort folgende lager bestellen:

"
 die BICO ist ein Verband von Fahrradfachgeschäften in ganz Deutschland. 
Als Großhandel beliefern wir allerdings nur die uns angeschlossenen 
Händler.

Es ist richtig, daß wir die folgenden SKF-Tretlager im Programm haben.:

BXC-600 (113 und 118 mm)
BXC-300 (113 und 118 mm)
BAS-600 (107, 110 und 113 mm)
BAS-300 (107, 110, 113, 116, 121 und 126 mm)

Die 450er Serie haben wir allerdings nicht aufgenommen."

die XC sind ISIS die AS vierkant
wenn jm. nen bico haendler in seiner naehe hat bekommt ihr dort sicherlich mehr infos

die restlichen lager mit 128er achse versuche ich immernoch aufzutreiben


----------

